# Foto von gesticktem Logo glätten



## martina89 (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtigt bin, aber,
ich habe ein gesticktes Logo (Kirche) eingescannt bzw. abfotografiert und würde dieses gerne glätten. 
Es soll als Digitaldruck dann auf eine Tür geklebt werden.

Wie bekomm ich das hin, dass man die einzelnen Fäden nicht mehr sieht ohne die gesamte Datei nachzusetzten?

Hoff ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße


----------



## Another (21. Februar 2015)

Um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können müsste man es sehen. Im allgemeinen würde ich aber immer dazu tendieren, es neu zu zeichnen.


----------



## phil-ip (22. Februar 2015)

erst freistellen und anschließend mit entsprechend Kontrast mit den Filtern "Tontrennung & Kantenbetonung" sowie mit "Farbpapiercollage" spielen. Das wäre zumindest ein Kompromiss. Besser ist natürlich neuzeichnen.


----------

